# Ginobili Staying With San Antonio For Two More Years



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Manu Ginobili ‏@manuginobili 20m
> 
> Thrilled to announce that as I always hoped, I'm gonna stay with the @spurs for two more years. #gospursgo.


...


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

Curious how much his paychecks are going to be.

Either way, Manu has deserved it with his tenure in the organization.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Two-year, $14 million deal.


----------



## ZhugeLiang (Jul 2, 2013)

Basel said:


> Two-year, $14 million deal.



That's not bad at all.


----------

